# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Коронавирус

## Angola

Нашел интересный ресурс с адресами домов, где были обнаружены "заражённые".
https://coronavirus.mash.ru/

----------


## Angola

Обновляемая карта с адресами https://coronavirus-monitor.ru/coronavirus-v-moskve/

----------


## Elys

> Главное не забывайте беречь своё здоровье! А то заболеваний много, как ни крути. У знакомой диагностировали рак молочной железы , вот будет лечиться тут https://dobro-clinic.com/lechenie-ra...elezy-lechenie , у клиники хорошие отзывы, будем смотреть!


 Удачи вам в этом деле!

----------

